# Acetone-safe plastics?



## DurocShark

I want to try using a squirt bottle of some kind to handle my plexi finish (plexiglass dissolved in acetone). What plastics can handle acetone? I was thinking (or maybe hoping... heh) PE, but didn't want to try it and find a slag of plastic on my shelf.

Thanks!


----------



## DurocShark

Nevermind. Found my own answer. PP or PPCO is better. The PE may last a while, but it won't last long enough.

Off to go shopping!


----------



## randyrls

Don;  whenever I want to see if a container is safe for a chemical, I put the container in a metal can.  After a few days, if it isn't a gooey mess, I call it successful.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Glad you found something. Acetone is sold in plastic containers, so, obviously there is something that is not affected by it.
I was going to suggest Nalgene. Expensive but  impervious to nearly everything.


----------



## hewunch

I have mine in a little 3 oz squirt bottle like you put shampoo in. Had it in there for over a year, no problem.


----------



## thewishman

My solution was in a clear condiment bottle from Wal-Mart for over three years. Some use bottles from beauty supply stores.


----------



## dullbroadhead

OK what is pp or ppco?

Bob


----------



## DurocShark

PP=polypropylene 
PPCO=polypropylene copolymer


----------



## NewLondon88

I save the small travel bottles of saline solution for contacts. One has been
full of DNA for about four years, the other acetone. Both are fine..


----------

